

What Kind of Country Reneges on Its Contracts? - aditiyaa1
http://blogs.hbr.org/fox/2011/07/what-kind-of-country-reneges-o.html

======
iwwr
Politicians are only temporarily in office, but get to reap immediate rewards,
regardless of the longer sustainability of the process. Also, from a political
perspective, future people are not present voters, so present voters may
themselves be willing to spend future capital in the present.

But generally, it's not a 'contract' when a liability is hoisted on someone
without them having agreed to something beforehand.

